

Really? $4.3 Million for That Photo? - hippich
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2011/11/really-4-3-million-for-that-photo/

======
aphistic
Sorry for being naive, but what about that photo makes it worth that much?

I've seen landscape photos that illicit an emotional response from me but I
just can't see what makes this worth that much. It just looks like a drab,
overcast day in any place in the world.

~~~
hippich
Accordingly to article, such a price comes from:

\- It's not uncommon for this photographer to sell his photos for huge money.

\- There are only few prints done.

So this is mostly about who do it. And why his photos? I would say, luck.

------
gcb
I've seen steeper prices for crappier paintings

~~~
effektz
Considering that painting set a record for the amount it sold for, I'd say you
haven't.

~~~
mille562
The item set a record for a _photo_ , not a _painting_. gcb may have seen a
crappier item, a painting, sold for more than this item, a photo.

